# Skyline Porn



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

PS30-SB/Davew one for you 

HBTV: Depth of Speed - JDM Legends Restored on Vimeo


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

great vid cheers!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, great find Vinay


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

isnt it just mate, two beautiful machines


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow man, thats something else , beautiful


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking:thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great find:thumbsup:
Some more here JENESIS - THE HAKOSUKA SPECIALIST From Speedhunters:clap:

CAR BUILDER>> JENESIS - THE HAKOSUKA SPECIALIST - Speedhunters










Dave.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

great find there!!! Ours is currently have a full paint strip. Newly refurbed interior is sorted, all new exterior trim and some other nice touches. We are hoping to have it ready for JAE.

Rear arches cut out and now tubbed.










Signs of a previous battle scar










Door rust free.










Sills in A1 order.










Lower 1/4 panel in excellent shape.










Rear 1/4 has been replaced and leaded in before


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see that legend come alive.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome video


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> PS30-SB/Davew one for you
> 
> HBTV: Depth of Speed - JDM Legends Restored on Vimeo


GT-R badges on a GT or GTX? There's an elephant in the room: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153839-sort-your-badges-out.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153840-fake-badging-cars.html

Seems as though there's little difference between what's applauded with C10 and C110-series Skylines, and what's frowned on with R32, R33 & R34-series cars.

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

purely down to lack of knowledge.


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome video


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Truly beautiful!
.....one day


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mine...one day man...one day!! Awsume


----------

